# Indoor Grenville 3d again



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

3--d said:


> Next Sunday is the indoor 3d in Grenville again....lets hear who is going to be there.
> 
> Andy
> 
> :darkbeer:


Nobody going....looks like you might win Andy!!


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*Grenville*

I will be there for sure!!! Hope to see everybody there!!!


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*grenville shoot*

This shoot is also the spring sportsman show held at the Drummond Building in Spencerville. It will be great practice for the worlds with some new targets and max distances attainable! Hope to see you all there. Paul


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*I'm going*

Sorry Andy you wont win now

LOL


Tinker


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

hotwheels said:


> Sorry Andy you wont win now
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


That must mean that you're taking Nuge with you


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

thunderbolt said:


> That must mean that you're taking Nuge with you


Hey Rob,

I'll have to pass this time around, spending some time with the wee ones this weekend 

Bri - Butt's on fire so you'd better eat your Wheaties


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

GWN_Nuge said:


> Hey Rob,
> 
> I'll have to pass this time around, spending some time with the wee ones this weekend
> 
> Bri - Butt's on fire so you'd better eat your Wheaties


Ya but....Terry still has 4 more days to trade both his bows in and buy another crossbow...lots of time for him..LOL

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

3--d said:


> Ya but....Terry still has 4 more days to trade both his bows in and buy another crossbow...lots of time for him..LOL
> 
> Andy
> 
> :darkbeer:


Touche 

Can't wait to hear all the drama Tuesday night:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

3--d said:


> Ya but....Terry still has 4 more days to trade both his bows in and buy another crossbow...lots of time for him..LOL
> 
> Andy
> 
> :darkbeer:


You only wish Andy!!:tongue:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*what did i miss*

what did imiss on tuesday

tinker


----------



## Louis19 (Dec 10, 2008)

Ill be there for sure :thumbs_up


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

hotwheels said:


> what did imiss on tuesday
> 
> tinker


Ahh man you shoulda been there!! The Martin girl dropped by just to say "Hi!" and Andy asked her to marry him...I think you know the answer to that question! Louis is shooting an APA now, Drew is shooting a Liberty One, Craig ruined all his arrows with Robin Hoods, and Nuge and Terry got into a fist fight over who's Hoyt is prettier!! You missed a good one buddy! :darkbeer:

Oh yeah, Chilli shoot, my house, March 15. No Bull.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Crashman said:


> Ahh man you shoulda been there!! The Martin girl dropped by just to say "Hi!" and Andy asked her to marry him...I think you know the answer to that question! Louis is shooting an APA now, Drew is shooting a Liberty One, Craig ruined all his arrows with Robin Hoods, and Nuge and Terry got into a fist fight over who's Hoyt is prettier!! You missed a good one buddy! :darkbeer:
> 
> Oh yeah, Chilli shoot, my house, March 15. No Bull.


Man I thought I had Terry until he faked me out and gave me a flurry to the solar plexus

Andy - Maybe if you shot a Martin you would have had a chance


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

GWN_Nuge said:


> Man I thought I had Terry until he faked me out and gave me a flurry to the solar plexus
> 
> Andy - Maybe if you shot a Martin you would have had a chance


Guess that's why they call you "The Champ"


Don't think Andy could handle a Martin


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*ttt*

Andy Can't handle himself
HA HA 

Just kidding bro

Tinker


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

hotwheels said:


> Andy Can't handle himself
> HA HA
> 
> Just kidding bro
> ...


If you had THINGS my size , you couldnt handle them either...LOL:tongue:

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

3--d said:


> If you had THINGS my size , you couldnt handle them either...LOL:tongue:
> 
> Andy
> 
> :darkbeer:


I can just hear Andy's laughter as he is typing this in to his computer, and the little voice inside his head.....


----------



## Louis19 (Dec 10, 2008)

HAHAHAHA:tongue::thumbs_up


----------



## canadabowhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

*I'll be there with bells on!*

I can't wait! Third shoot I've been in. Have a blast with all of you buggers everytime. 

P.S. Louis and Craig...you going downnnnnn! hahahahaha :thumbs_up


----------

